# Obession Bows??



## Monster02 (Dec 29, 2013)

Are they copy cat bows???


----------



## Monster02 (Dec 29, 2013)

Xpedition Archery??


----------



## Tracker1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Careful there Monster! You'll get the OB mafia after ya!!


----------



## Monster02 (Dec 30, 2013)

Haha!! Just saw the same bow made by two different makers! Was just wondering!


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 30, 2013)

They will wash you mouth out with BFO!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Dec 30, 2013)

Never heard of them but they look close but not the same. I'm not sure but they could have the same designer but not sure. The IBO is no where close to Obsession.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 30, 2013)

Look at the Winchester Bow line...


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 30, 2013)

It seems like many designs are similar, but not the "same" these days.  In the example of above 'tween OB and Xpedition, they share a similar design in that they are both binary two track cam systems designed by KS...but one has split yokes and one does not.  I think that moving forward, bow companies (and their dealer channels) are going to be judged more on how well they look after their customers through services and warranty than by "specs on paper".  I do know that OB has a lifetime transferable warranty (good for the archer) and a reputation for unreal no questions asked customer service directly from the owners Dennis and Angela Lewis.  Besides, they are a GA based company, what could be better than that on a GON forum?


----------



## hound dog (Dec 30, 2013)

brdymakr said:


> It seems like many designs are similar, but not the "same" these days.  In the example of above 'tween OB and Xpedition, they share a similar design in that they are both binary two track cam systems designed by KS...but one has split yokes and one does not.  I think that moving forward, bow companies (and their dealer channels) are going to be judged more on how well they look after their customers through services and warranty than by "specs on paper".  I do know that OB has a lifetime transferable warranty (good for the archer) and a reputation for unreal no questions asked customer service directly from the owners Dennis and Angela Lewis.  Besides, they are a GA based company, what could be better than that on a GON forum?



Yep there are alot of bows that look the same out there. There is not much you can do to a bow and it don't look like a nother bow. The staff at Obsession have been great to deal with and work with the past few years. Their customer sevice is one of the best I have dealt with.


----------



## NBN (Dec 30, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Yep there are alot of bows that look the same out there. There is not much you can do to a bow and it don't look like a nother bow. The staff at Obsession have been great to deal with and work with the past few years. Their customer sevice is one of the best I have dealt with.



I have to agree, customer service means a lot and to also back it up with a great product I am glad to shoot a bow made here in Georgia.


----------



## Tracker1 (Dec 30, 2013)

I've heard of good service from OB as well. Know of 2 that were sent back for minor warranty service last year, fixed correctly, no charge and an impressive turn around time, in August none the less!!!!


----------



## huntin4bucks (Jan 18, 2014)

*the cam design*

I believe was same designer, Richard battdorf. he now works  at Winchester.  which he use to be a hca and pearson


----------



## huntin4bucks (Jan 18, 2014)

*dennis lewis and richard*

once were friends not sure where that relationship stands, ive known dennis a long time, back in the scrape juice days, Dennis will cheat you right , I mean treat you right, only dennis understand that humor.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 5, 2014)

why is their not a dealer in west central Ga?


----------



## hound dog (Feb 6, 2014)

gadawgfan706 said:


> why is their not a dealer in west central Ga?



See if this will help.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 6, 2014)

hound dog said:


> See if this will help.



Well it didn't!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 6, 2014)

gadawgfan706 said:


> Well it didn't!!



I thought there are. I sent a message to some help. Should let you knoe soon.


----------



## olinprice (Feb 6, 2014)

He aint in west central ga but James Weeks at diamondbackarcheryshop is obsession dealer


----------



## SWWTV (Feb 7, 2014)

We are setting up new dealers everyday we have a dealer called Governors gun Club in Powder Springs, Southern Style in Rome also anyone can walk in any dealer and order and if it doesn't exceed your expectations they can send it back for a full refund. We have a lot of dealers in Georgia and growing fast.


----------



## NBN (Feb 7, 2014)

You can also check out High Country Archers just outside of Columbus, the owners name is Ken Dalton 706-536-3005.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 7, 2014)

where is high country?


----------



## NBN (Feb 7, 2014)

Mauk, Ga. It's just east of Columbus in Marion Cty.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 7, 2014)

Monster02 said:


> Are they copy cat bows???



Obsessions are great bows. If anything, Id say the others are trying to copy them. Its better than getting left behind.


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks I know where mauk is.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Feb 8, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Obsessions are great bows. If anything, Id say the others are trying to copy them. Its better than getting left behind.



Hahahahaha that right there is funny


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 22, 2014)

NBN said:


> You can also check out High Country Archers just outside of Columbus, the owners name is Ken Dalton 706-536-3005.



That was bust. All sold out! I called today when I was passing thru..


----------

